

Apple's Chosen 27 - StartupBuilder
https://medium.com/product-design/3ef343f3f17e

======
gdilla
When the iPhone launched, Apple had to have their own apps on there because
there was nothing else. Now, the author is saying there's better alternatives
to the defaults. That's true in his case. But not everyones. The App Store is
full of crap. Like full of it. While Apple doesn't need to lock you into their
apps, they are still selling the iOS as a great experience. They have to
bundle their own apps on it to guarantee a level of quality for the user. Not
all users are going to find replacements for those apps. Not all replacements
are going to play ball with the Apple - iCloud - iTunes ecosystem in the way
Apple wants/needs. And that last reason is perhaps why they don't let you
delete.

Also, the whole Apple design ethos is that they never, never make mistakes (Of
course they do, but they still act like they never do). If they allow you to
delete these default apps, it's tacitly admitting that they don't belong there
and/or there are better alternatives. Sacrilege!

